# Mein VRAM wird zu heiß!



## freefrag56 (14. Juni 2021)

Hallo

ich habe mich jetzt mal an einer Wasserkühlung versucht. Ungefähr einer Woche und 1000€ später hat meine Frau Ihren Küchentisch wieder und ich alle stellen dicht bekommen.

Jetzt zum Problem
Bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme sah alles super aus. Afterburner zeigt mir am Prozessor 40 °C und an der GPU auch ungefähr. Alles Tolle Schulterklopf hast fein gemacht läuft. Jetzt erinnerte ich mich an ein Video vom guten Igor in dem er gezeigt hat das man bei der Grafikarte mehr als nur einen Sensor auslesen kann.

HDinfo drauf und los

GPU 42°C
VRAM 110°C average

Der verwendete Wasserblock ist ein
Barrow LRC2.0 full coverage GPU Water Block for MSI 3090 VENTUS Aurora​Der Wasserblock deckt 2 Reihen Spannungswandler nicht ab und hat keine eigene Backplate, zusätzlich laufen die heatspreader auf der Orginal Backplate jetzt ins leere. Bin ich ein Stümper und hab das ding falsch zusammengebaut oder ist der Wasserblock Schrott. Ich würde ungern meine 3090 Grillen und mir fehlt schlicht die erfahrung in dem Bereich um selber drauf los zu basteln.

Meine Karte ist eine MSI 3090 Ventus 3X 24GB OC.


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Juni 2021)

Also erstmal, reden wir vom VRM oder vom VRAM? Das sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge, mit nur einem Buchstaben unterschied... VRAM ist der Speicher, VRM sind die Spannungswandler.

Zu deinem Block, der lässt die VRM Kühulung nicht weg, der hat zwei Stege zwischen den Spulen und Caps dir mit einem Wärmeleitpad kontakt mit den Mosfets schließen sollten, wenn man das richtig anbringt.


Die Backplate ist erstmal uninteressant, die bringt eventuell ein paar Grad, (durch die Rückseitig angebrachten Speicher Bausteine würde ich mich aber wohler mit Backplate fühlen die ins Wärmemanagment eingebunden ist) das ist jetzt aber erstmal nicht der Rede wert, die Wärme wandert durch das PCB, genau dafür ist es schließlich aus verhältnismäßig viel Kupfer, sprich die Hitze der Komponenten auf der Rückseite wird abgezogen wenn die Hitze der Vorderseite auch richtig abgeführt wird.

Und die Speicherbausteine auf der Vorderseite wurden hoffentlich mit wärmeleitfähigem Material (WLP, Pad oder was auch immer in der Montage anleitung steht) mit dem Wasserblock verbunden?


Edit: Nur um das nochmal gesondert hervorzuheben, die Spulen brauchen nicht gekühlt werden, sondern die kleinen Mosfets zwischen den Spulen und den Caps.


----------



## freefrag56 (14. Juni 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ich hab vorher noch nie ne Grafikkarte geöffnet, und bin/war etwas aufgeregt und vorsichtig Anleitung war keine dabei ausser einem Faltblatt mit vielen Chinesischen Schriftzeichen und 3 Bildern. Für die Ventus auch keine eigenen Videos auf Youtube gefunden war ein bisschen aufregend.

Also ich hab auf dem Grafikchip Wärmeleitpaste hatte dünne und dicke Pads zum Block.
die dicken WLP´s liegen auf den VRAM Modulen und den Mosfet´s und die dünnen auf den Spulen und den Caps

Da keine Backplate dabei war, habe ich die Orginale Backplate mit alter WLP Bestückung einfach wieder monitert wie sie war

Wenn ich deinen Post richtig verstehe wird die Abwärme der rückseitigen VRAM Module auch mit über die Front abgeführt und nicht über die Backplate ?


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2021)

Das meiste wird über das PCB abgeführt. Fass Deine Backplate an, dann merkst Du ja ob sie Wärme aufnimmt oder nicht. Mit einer zum Wasserkühler passenden Backplate sollten die RAMs allerdings auch etwas kühler werden, bei meinem alten Block haben sie dann keine 90° mehr erreicht (wahrscheinlich auch abhängig von der Kühlungsphilosophie des Gehäuses und ob die Backplate in irgend einem Luftstrom liegt oder nicht).
Wenn Dir die VRAMs hinten auf der Karte zu warm werden, gibts natürlich auch Blöcke mit aktiver Backplate z.b. von Bykski (falls die mit der Ventus kompatibel sind).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann aber auf HEDT knapp mit dem 1. Slot werden, ich hab das ganze nicht mehr am RAM vorbei bekommen, weil die aktive Backplate dicker aufträgt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2021)

freefrag56 schrieb:


> die dicken WLP´s liegen auf den VRAM Modulen und den Mosfet´s und die dünnen auf den Spulen und den Caps


Ist seltsam das auf den Spulen Pads drauf kommen.

Mit original Karten habe ich das schon öfters gesehen, aber mit Kühlblöcke zum Umbauen noch nie. Ich möchte jetzt nicht sagen, dass es nicht richtig ist, aber sind Pads an Stellen angebracht, wo der Kühlerhersteller keine vorsieht, dann wird es ein Anstand verursachen und die Temperaturen fallen auch schlechter aus. Spulen müssen normalerweise auch nicht gekühlt werden, manche Hersteller setzen nur Pads drauf, um ein gewissen Druck zu erzeugen und Spulenfiepen zu minimieren oder gar zu verhindern.

Aber hättest du ein Abstand, dann würde auch die GPU-Temperatur schlechter ausfallen.

Wir können dir hier nicht viel aussagen, da jeder Aufbau anders ist und wir um mehr zu sagen zu können die Anleitung und den Aufbau selbst sehen müssten. Beim erneutem Zerlegen sagen die Pads auch einiges aus, da durch die Abdrücke besser zu erkennen ist, ob die richtigen verbaut sind und wie sie sich eindrücken konnten.

EDIT: Zu dem verbautem Kühler selbst kann ich nichts aussagen, sieht aber genauso wie andere auch aus und so denke ich gibt es da nichts gegenzusagen.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Juni 2021)

Bei welcher Belastung kommst du denn auf 110°C memory junction? Und wie warm ist die Luft im Gehäuse?
Im "Normalbetrieb" und beim Gaming sollten da keine 110°C anliegen. Allerdings kann man die Temperatur mit höherem Speichertakt und voller Stromzufuhr sehr leicht über 100°C ballern. Vor allem beim Benchmark oder Mining.


----------



## GuterUser112 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich denke das du die falschen Pads auf die Falsche stellen gelegt hast, hier ein Bild das ich zum Block gefunden habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir nicht sicher wie es bei MSI ist, aber bei meiner Zotac 3090 mit einem Alphacool block kamen die Dünnen Pads auf den Kühler selbst und die Dicken auf die Rückseite.

Die Spannungswandler sind immer gekühlt und das sind sie auch bei deinem Block (die 2 äußeren schmalen streifen) 

Kann aber wie gesagt keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit des Aufbaus bei deinem Block geben.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juni 2021)

GuterUser112 schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler sind bei mir auch nicht mit Pads bestückt, beim Zotac kühler waren dort auch keine. auf den Bildern oben von deinem Block sehe ich auch keine Kühlfläche für Pads die auf den Spannungswandlern aufliegen.


Bitte die Spannungswandler nicht mit den Spulen verwechseln, denn die Spannungswandler sind immer mit Pads versehen. Diese ohne Pads zu verwenden wäre fatal, da sie überhitzen würden. Manche Spannungswandler lassen die Grafikkarte mit zu hohen Temperaturen herunter takten, andere brennen einfach durch.

Auf deinem Bild sind auch die zwei schmalen Streifen drauf mit abgebildet, die zu den Spannungswandler gehören.
Siehe auch Bild 2 gelbe Kennzeichnung, grün sind die Spulen (manchmal ohne Pads).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GuterUser112 (16. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bitte die Spannungswandler nicht mit den Spulen verwechseln, denn die Spannungswandler sind immer mit Pads versehen. Diese ohne Pads zu verwenden wäre fatal, da sie überhitzen würden. Manche Spannungswandler lassen die Grafikkarte mit zu hohen Temperaturen herunter takten, andere brennen einfach durch.
> 
> Auf deinem Bild sind auch die zwei schmalen Streifen drauf mit abgebildet, die zu den Spannungswandler gehören.
> Siehe auch Bild 2 gelbe Kennzeichnung, grün sind die Spulen (manchmal ohne Pads).
> ...


Sorry hab da was verwechselt,  Danke dir.


----------



## freefrag56 (21. Juni 2021)

Danke Danke für die Antworten es ist offiziell ich bin ein Gimp.
Ein glück taktet die Karte runter und ist nicht durchgebrannt.

Macht aber auch irgendwie Spaß mit ner 1700€ Karte zu experimetieren.

Hier mal das Ergebnis von meinem ersten Versuch einen WaKü zu basteln.


----------



## blautemple (23. Juni 2021)

Und an was lag es am Ende?


----------

